# BSOD DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)



## tullgutt (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi.

My server keeps getting BSOD, and I need some help to figure it out. Here is the dump:

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.6.0007.5
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [c:\memdump\Mini100807-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: srv*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: c:\i386
Windows Server 2003 Kernel Version 3790 (Service Pack 2) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: LanManNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 3790.srv03_sp2_gdr.070304-2240
Kernel base = 0x80800000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x808af9c8
Debug session time: Mon Oct 8 02:24:56.785 2007 (GMT+2)
System Uptime: 1 days 9:09:28.240
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
..
Unable to load image msiscsi.sys, Win32 error 2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for msiscsi.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for msiscsi.sys
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 100000D1, {d606f0e, d0000002, 1, ba638405}

Unable to load image tm_cfw.sys, Win32 error 2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for tm_cfw.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tm_cfw.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for e1000325.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for e1000325.sys
Probably caused by : msiscsi.sys ( msiscsi+4405 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high. This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If kernel debugger is available get stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0d606f0e, memory referenced
Arg2: d0000002, IRQL
Arg3: 00000001, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: ba638405, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


WRITE_ADDRESS: 0d606f0e 

CURRENT_IRQL: 2

FAULTING_IP: 
msiscsi+4405
ba638405 10803e010f85 adc byte ptr [eax-7AF0FEC2h],al

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: DRIVER_FAULT_SERVER_MINIDUMP

BUGCHECK_STR: 0xD1

PROCESS_NAME: Idle

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER: from 8083ffb5 to ba638405

STACK_TEXT: 
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
808a33f0 8083ffb5 00000000 00000000 87fa2008 msiscsi+0x4405
808a3420 ba35fb41 87d28170 87c76710 89055ad8 nt!IopfCompleteRequest+0xcd
808a3438 ba369627 8859cab0 00000000 00000030 tcpip!TCPDataRequestComplete+0xa6
808a345c ba36276a 00000000 89055a70 00000000 tcpip!TCPSendComplete+0x151
808a3494 ba36161b 890d8658 009b5c18 00000000 tcpip!IPSendComplete+0x126
808a34b8 b9488b3f 8906a008 879b5c18 00000000 tcpip!ARPSendComplete+0x108
808a3500 ba91f996 89972ab0 879b5c18 00000000 tm_cfw+0x6b3f
808a3518 ba91ffa8 808a3538 879b5c18 00000000 e1000325+0x996
808a3530 ba924ece 89a09e78 879b5c18 00000000 e1000325+0xfa8
808a3554 ba9245c7 89442008 879b5c18 808a3580 e1000325+0x5ece
808a3588 ba91f56a 00442008 f7235466 89a09e78 e1000325+0x55c7
808a35a8 8083d99a 89442394 89442380 00000000 e1000325+0x56a
808a3600 80839b2f 00000000 0000000e 00000000 nt!KiRetireDpcList+0xca
808a3604 00000000 0000000e 00000000 00000000 nt!KiIdleLoop+0x37


STACK_COMMAND: kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
msiscsi+4405
ba638405 10803e010f85 adc byte ptr [eax-7AF0FEC2h],al

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX: 0

FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: msiscsi

IMAGE_NAME: msiscsi.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 41939183

SYMBOL_NAME: msiscsi+4405

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: 0xD1_W_msiscsi+4405

BUCKET_ID: 0xD1_W_msiscsi+4405

Followup: MachineOwner


Any ideas?

/greigutt


----------



## ecrocombe (Apr 15, 2007)

i would reinstall HDD drivers.


----------

